# Forte Instabilidade no Porto,Pinhão e Tua 24/08/2016



## criz0r (26 Ago 2016 às 03:33)

Boa noite colegas,

Anteontem desloquei-me do Porto em visita até à região do Alto Douro onde para além de ter visto cenários de rara beleza tive a sorte de ter sido acompanhado por trovoada e chuva forte o dia todo praticamente. Deixo aqui algumas fotos dos "Céus" do Douro que consegui tirar ontem, de realçar que uma vez que fui em visita não consegui apanhar nenhum relâmpago.

Acordei neste dia precisamente com um forte trovão e fui prontamente à janela com este cenário lá fora,





Quando estava a comprar o bilhete na estação de S.Bento ouvi um disparo enorme, talvez dos maiores trovões que já senti e de tal forma que desactivou temporariamente todo o sistema electrónico da CP, talvez terá sido a razão do comboio partir com 25 minutos de atraso,





Durante a viagem a instabilidade parecia estar confinada apenas ao Litoral Norte visto que quando cheguei ao Pinhão tal como o ano passado em que lá estive o calor era sufocante e irrespirável e estava sol, mas ainda assim já se via qualquer coisa a querer aparecer por trás dos montes,









Já bem almoçado  e pronto a partir em direcção ao Tua o céu já ameaçava e os trovões eram de 5 em 5 minutos, estava precisamente a acompanhar a instabilidade,





























Já na estação da Foz do Tua o cenário era este,





Entretanto fiz uma pequena caminhada pela região sempre a ouvir trovões em praticamente todos os quadrantes e com intervalos quase de 10 em 10 segundos,

































De regresso ao Porto as trovoadas ficavam-se pelo Douro Vinhateiro,

















E agora uma foto do pôr do sol que fica para a posteridade


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2016 às 20:17)

Bons registos!


----------

